# R222 concours or 100%



## kelpbeds (Dec 3, 2010)

Was looking at buying some R222 wax and found one called 100% and one called concours? 100% one being very pricey.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/r222-100-carnauba-wax.html

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/r222-concours-look-carnauba-wax.html

What is the difference between the two? Presume the 100% is better but is it noticeable and really worth the money?

Thanks


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I have the 100%, nice wax, luckily I got it at the concours price , 
Some have reported having success with the concours wax, go for whatyour budget allows :thumb:


----------



## kelpbeds (Dec 3, 2010)

Cheers for the reply, budget allows both but don't really want to pay all that extra is the finish is going to be the same.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I think you may find the concours (badly named) will give a more glassy sealant type finish, where as the 100% gives the warmer carnauba glow that some seasoned users favour, some folk cannot see the difference , soperhaps go for the lower cost version, both are good though and easy to use.


----------



## kelpbeds (Dec 3, 2010)

Cheers for the reply again, will give the cheaper one a whirl :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

I would like to try the R222 100% myself, but in terms of carnauba it can't really be 100% as this would make it as hard as concrete. :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

P21s/R222 Concours wax is soft wax and gives very bright glassy wet look .
P21s/R222 100% wax is hard carnuba gives warm glow and better durability .


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RuFfBoY said:


> I would like to try the R222 100% myself, but in terms of carnauba* it can't really be 100% as this would make it as hard as concrete.* :thumb:


Been done to death, what the 100% means is that the wax content of the tub is 100% carnauba, eg no candilla , beeswax or montan wax :speechles


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Been done to death, what the 100% means is that the wax content of the tub is 100% carnauba, eg no candilla , beeswax or montan wax :speechles


Exactly, 100% carnauba plus everything else in terms of the products that make it soft and usable


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Not knocking it, want to try it, but I always think that its trying to fool people into thinking it's the highest content that you can get. :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RuFfBoY said:


> Not knocking it, want to try it, but I always think that its trying to fool people into thinking it's the highest content that you can get. :thumb:


Lots of marketing aim to fool people into thinking that the sellers products are the best there is 
The purchaser has to be careful of the words used in the marketing blurb....


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I've got concours, and my friend has the 100%. Glad I got the concours to be honest. From what I've seen, the cheaper concours looks wetter, and better. There's a reason why manufacturers use bees wax and the likes, and it shows when concours and 100% are compared.

IMO concours is worth the money, 100% isn't.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

The concours gets my vote looks great:thumb:

durabillity is not long 4 to 6 weeks but hey its a great summer wax.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice glossy finish off the r222 but Durability is crap. Although alot of people enjoy topping there wax up every month so if thats what your preference is then get the R222. It really does leave a slick glossy finish. As for the Carnuba 100% i havent used it so cant comment


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I quite like the prewax cleanser too, it's quite nice stuff and pretty cheap. The bottle is nice too! (sucker for some marketing!)


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Also the P21s shampoo work very well and adds nice gloss when use it over P21s wax .


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

not used the 100%, but I have P21S regular with the blue top (P21s = R222 - it was re-branded)

i rate P21s as my favourite wax of all time - I keep going back to it. sooo easy to use, doesn't stain - easy on easier off - lovely wax - looks great and durability, well I don't think its bad for a carnauba - better than pinnacle souveran thats for sure and about neck and neck with clearkote carnuaba moose wax. Meguiars #16 lasts longer but (in comparis) is a major PITA to apply and remove so i binned it.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Used both and over the years, Concours has always been the best, plus you end up using it all because its so good whereas my 100% went 'mushy' and was thrown away.


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Did the P21s or R222 is the same wax as S100 (re-branded)?

http://www.s100.com/s100_cw.htm
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/r222-carnauba-wax/prod_357.html


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

AlexTsinos said:


> Did the P21s or R222 is the same wax as S100 (re-branded)?
> 
> http://www.s100.com/s100_cw.htm
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/r222-carnauba-wax/prod_357.html


Its made by the same company, but I've read on the American forums that they are definately two different formulas, with the s100 containing less carnauba.


----------



## ch96066 (Oct 17, 2010)

My reading on the other hand led me to believe they are the same ie s100=p21s concours = r222 concours (the European rebranding of p21s). Then the evolution of concours is the 100%.

Based on reading and hunch I ordered the s100.
http://www.autopia.org/forum/search.php?searchid=720132

If the link does not work then search at utopia using 's100'


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

You'll find many a thread where people actually asked the manufacturer......

Manufacturer says they are different, and why would they spend the same producing the S100 as the P21S, and sell it at a cheaper price? A way cheaper price? It's not hard to produce products in batches, which is what they do.

Could you tell the difference between the two? Probably not. Is S100 a bargain? YES!!!


----------

